# Cover image of The Mad King's Banquet



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's a low-res peak at the cover of _The Mad King's Banquet_, an adventure which should hopefully be done by the weekend.  As you cna see, we have brand new cover art for this one, which we feel is much better than the original 3.5 cover.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool! I look forward to it.


----------



## EugeneZ (Oct 29, 2009)

I went to the WotBS homepage to compare the two but all the 3.5 stuff got taken down, which, outside of tihs one use-case, is a good thing. 

I'll just have to take your word for it. That cover is certainly nice.


----------

